# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Trapezfahren Starkwind

## surfhexo

Moin, 

mir ist es jetzt schon ein paar mal passiert, dass sich mein Trapezhaken automatisch ausgehngt hat und ich bei voller Fahrt bers Wasser davon geflogen bin. Das passiert besonders wenn ich bei ordentlich Wind (ca. 30 knoten) und relativ berpowert surfe. Ist fast so, als wrde der Haken durch zu viel Zug einfach vom Tampen rutschen. geht das vielleicht noch jemandem so? Was kann man dagegen machen? Ich fahre ein Gun Sails Rock Hfttrapez und die gun sails vario trapeztampen. Komm damit sonst eigentlich super klar, nur wie gesagt wenns so richtig ballert flutscht der Haken manchmal.. Liegt das an der Konstruktion oder mach ich irgendwas falsch? 

Gre,
Helge

----------


## castello

Moin.
ja das passiert schonmal. Meine Vermutung: da es fast ausschlielich bei Starkwind vorkommt kann es daran liegen, dass (besonders bei ordentlich chop) kurz die Spannung in den Leinen weg ist und sie sich dann aushngen. Ich kann mir vorstellen , dass man da mit lngeren Tampen Abhilfe schaffen kann. Hrt sich vielleicht merkwrdig an - ist aber einen Versuch wert. Mir hats geholfen.

Ich hoffe mal, du meintest nicht , dass der Gurt deines Gun Trapezes rausrutscht. Das wr' ja mal hart und geht gar nicht !

----------


## surfhexo

Hej, 
Danke fr die Antwort. ich denke das mit dem Chop und dass die Spannung kurz weg ist passt genau zu den Situationen. Werd mal die Tampen etwas verlngern und testen

----------


## Ralph

Mir ist das frher auch fter passiert. Hab dann gemerkt, da ich, wenn es richtig zur Sache ging, mehr oder weniger unbewusst, mehr mit den Armen gefahren bin, wodurch automatisch weniger Zug auf den Trapeztampen war. Ein ungewollter Hopser, und ich war weg... Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mich an das Surfen im Kabbelwasser gewhnt, und hnge "richtig" im Trapez. Dabei haben mir etwas krzere Tampen geholfen. Ist aber wohl vor allem Kopfsache.

Gru

Ralph

----------


## tobsen

Moin, Tampen krzer und die Arme sollten nix halten  :Smile:  
gruss

----------


## lumpii1

Mein Tipp Trapeztampen gleich lassen und Fahrtechnik anpassen.
Immer ordentlich Zug draufgeben, dafr den Hintern richtig rausstrecken (beine lang lassen).
Die Tampen immer lang fahren zwischen 23-30inch. (Check die Tipps und Erluterung von Guy Cribb!)
http://www.guycribb.com/windsurfing_...?awvariantid=1

----------

